# Cardiovascular/Peripheral Procedures



## aeberle2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Can anyone recommend any websites, webinars, seminars, workshops, anything that can help me with coding diagnostic and interventional peripheral procedures?? I am new to coding these types of interventional procedures (I am used to working with Coronary Interventions only). I need to get up to speed on these in a hurry! Thanks in advance for any advice/help you can provide!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 17, 2011)

aeberle2 said:


> Can anyone recommend any websites, webinars, seminars, workshops, anything that can help me with coding diagnostic and interventional peripheral procedures?? I am new to coding these types of interventional procedures (I am used to working with Coronary Interventions only). I need to get up to speed on these in a hurry! Thanks in advance for any advice/help you can provide!



Use Z-healthpublishing.com for Cardiovascular/Interventional procedures.  There is a lot of great information that you can get from it.

HTH, Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Feb 17, 2011)

I strongly agree with Jim.  I love the Z-Health book and refer to it as the IVR Bible.  It not only gives you the codes, but defines DO's and Dont's and gives case examples.  There is also a webniar coming up thru AAPC on 3-2-2011 on cardiovasculare interventions.


----------



## aeberle2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks to both of you. I did find ZHealthpublishing very helpful with the case of the week studies, and I also attended today's webinar which was tremendously helpful!


----------

